# Rare* 1926 Velo King Scooter Cycle*



## Wayne Adam (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is my latest purchase, a rare 1926 Velo King Scooter Cycle. This miniture bicycle is in exceptional unrestored condition.
 Complete except for one hand grip. This had to come from a collection, not a barn. It is rock solid and in full functioning condition. 
It is sporting the original green paint with white pinstripe, yes, plenty of petina. Skip tooth sprocket & coaster brake.The original leather seat is in great condition also.
This little bike is as heavy as a full size bike. In a couple of the pictures you can get an idea of the size compared to a 26" bike.
 This Velo King Scooter Cycle was made by the A. Mecky Co. of Philadelphias, PA. I don't know too much about this piece, but
it must be quite collectible.This thing belongs in a museum.........Let me know what you think...............Wayne


----------



## Antney (Feb 19, 2012)

Way cool, love it!!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 19, 2012)

*Thanks Antney*

Thanks Antney...This is the only one I've ever seen. I can't find any pictures or historic information on this.................Wayne


----------



## James nash (Feb 19, 2012)

*Nice*

Definitely rare looking! and it looks realy cool man. Awesome find.


----------



## M3tim (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

I just found one that is very similar to this. Has the A. Mecky Velo-King Head badge. Unrestored, skip tooth gears, has no handlebars. Any ideas on if this is worth anything to someone? I can post up some pics if anyone is interested.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 6, 2012)

How'd I miss commenting on this thread before? Very nice looking Velo King!  I've seen plenty of VK trikes, but never one of their children's bicycles.

Tim, go ahead and post your pics. I'm sure several members would like to see what you found.

Dave


----------



## M3tim (Aug 6, 2012)

Dave,

Sure, I'll post up the pics tonight when I get home.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## M3tim (Aug 6, 2012)

Here you go. Looks to be all original paint and parts. Let me know what you think.

Thanks,

Tim

P.S. Maybe I should move this to a new thread?


----------



## bike (Aug 6, 2012)

*This type of bike*

is called a sidewalk bike- was most sold by toy dealers more than bicycle places 
the proportions are not the same as a bigger bike- there ARE little bikes that are in proportion- smallest I had was 12" with pneumatic tires.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 6, 2012)

M3tim said:


> Here you go. Looks to be all original paint and parts. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...




Tim,

I wonder if this handlebar would fit: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-BIC...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d3d146fd

It definitely looks the right age. The only part on your bike which possibly isn't original is the seat...though it would depend on what year's model this is.

Dave


----------



## M3tim (Aug 6, 2012)

All,

I'm not really interested in keeping it. I really like all kinds of bikes, but kids bikes are not really my thing.

Don't have any idea if it's worth anything or not. Feel free to make me an offer (or interesting trade?) or to tell me it's not worth fixing up.

I'm in central NJ.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## SteveC (Jul 21, 2017)

I work for a nonprofit that is in the process of restoring the A.Mecky building to its original historic and architectural design. We'd love to dedicate a space in the museum to the bikes made here! Please reach out!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 21, 2017)

M3tim said:


> All,
> 
> I'm not really interested in keeping it. I really like all kinds of bikes, but kids bikes are not really my thing.
> 
> ...



Very interested! I am part of a nonprofit that is restoring the original A.Mecky building! Please sned me an email sclark@crphs.org.


----------

